

First viral marketing campaign brought down San Fran Craigslist server in an hr - wallawe
http://gizmodo.com/5832261/someone-please-be-roommates-with-this-kick-ass-guy-from-craigslist

======
wallawe
Friend of mine did this on his lunch break. He actually is moving out to SF
from Alabama for a marketing job. He's already received over 10,000 email
responses offering a wide variety of things over the past 24 hours.

